# the odd life of madmonahan. ;p



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

i have been going back and forth about making a journal. i problably wont post much but whatever! ;p 

were do i start? how about how im getting better?

im finally getting better from being sick! yay!

it all started last monday...we had just gotten home from thanksgiving brake and we were all tired, i was starting to get sick so i retreated to my room to rest. the next day i was....lets just say my stomache wasnt feeling well...if you know what i mean, and running a fever.  after a few days i started feeling BETTER but still weak. by then my whole family was getting sick! not as bad as me but my little brother was close. everyone else had colds. anyway, we had to go on a marriage retreat the next day, not for me because im not married....lol...but because my dad is in the army so we had to go and support what it was about. we stayed in a BEAUTIFUL hotel! but of course my brother and i were still not feeling good so we stayed in the room all day and watched tv. :/ SKIP AHEAD: to the day we went home (2 hours away) my mom had asked me if i wanted orange juice because she had brought some from breakfast, i said yes and started sipping some orange juice.  now heres what happened: my stomach started feeling HORRIBLE!!! not just a stomach ache it was painful!!! she asked if i felt like...i couldnt keep it down, so i went to sit in the bathroom...of course you should know what happened....im going to skip the grueling car ride home...it was pretty bad...

when we got home i sat on the couch and anything i ate or drank would make my stomache HURT and would come back up. my mom tried to feed me and give me things to drink, but i refused. when i did try there where the same results.  i was supposed to get my braces but instead we went to the doctor.  they had to take my blood, and it hurt! my first time so i didnt know what to expect!they also made me do something else....anyway, the blood came back that i was super dyhighdrated! so they gave me a shot....in my butt... painful for days! when we got home i started feeling better and was able to keep down some gaterade, and later some toast!  SKIP A FEW DAYS AHEAD:

oops! i totally skipped that before my stomache i had a bad cough!  i now have slight cold and a slight cough but am doing so much better! 


i also wanted to state that i am a girl. someone had called me a "he" but i am a "she" ;p just wanted to tell ya! 

ALSO tomorrow we are going to petsmart!!! hehehe!! wish me goodluck! because i seriously dont need new bettas now;( i am recovering still and dont even have the energy to clean those poor DIRTY tanks i have now.  i hope to be able soon! 

that is all for now! suprised you read it all!!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Ouch! I was trying to get the kittens toy hung up and he decides to jump and hang onto my bare leg! Not I have stinging scratches!

I forgot to mention that this journal is about my crazy/odd life and of course, my bettas!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok so I got a new betta today! >.< I got him at walmart! Hey, I said I didn't need to get one at petsmart..... he is what I believe to be an orange dalmation! 

Right now he is in a medicated small container. (bigger than his cup) he will be there for the night until I can get his tank all set up tomorrow! 

Can someone say something?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

How are you feeling? Your new Betta sounds pretty! Are you going to post photos of him soon?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm feeling much better.  a slight cold, and I get tired easy because I am still recovering. 

I'm going to post a thread either tomorrow or the next day! 

Went rollerbladeing with my friends today! Spent all day with them so didn't get anything done.  I have so much to do but I have a busy weekend and school during the week. I hope to do some things tomorrow but might not have time. 

Because of me not having time today I couldnt get sherberts tank ready! (the new betta) so I put him in an one gallon heated bowl. hope the heater works, it isn't the best heater.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Glad you're feeling better!

I've got my new guy in a 1 gallon right now. I figure it's better than the little cup he was in. That thing was really dirty.... I'll work getting the 3 gallon set up for him tomorrow.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Im going to try to get his tank set up today but it depends on what im doing. He likes the 1 gallon because it's next to the females tank so he flares at them! I put a magazine between him and the tank so the females don't get stressed.  its cute though, he flares whenever he gets the chance. ;D


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol I had a 1 gallon right next to my sorority and the lil guy in there would flare until I put a DVD in between hehehe. I am upgrading him to a 2.5 today


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It is just so cute!

Sherbert built his first bubblenest today! I didn't get anything done today! I have some things going on so I was sad all day and didn't feel up to it.... but he loves the 1 gallon! Its huge for him after being in the tiney cup! He can go another day in there....the heater thankfully is keeping it perfect!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

The weirdest thing....I *love* food!!! XD but I'm a twig! Lol I eat like a piggy but just don't gain weight!  weird huh?

Today I got a new fish! Not a betta though....a fancy goldfish! I took him in because my friends are moving and had to options, me, or someone who takes horrible care of there betta? Well I took the goldfish in...because I didn't want it to go to those people! But he has the worse tank conditions! A bowl! I'm going to clean up my ten gallon and put it in it until I can get it a home. But the tank will have to sit on the ground due to no room to sit it. 

Wish me goodluck!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay so today I did get a betta fish! He caught my heart and I couldn't leave him!

I still need to post a thread on my new bettas! But I haven't had the time to get on the computer. (I'm on my iPod)

Does anyone read these? no-one answers.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

I just did! lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol fishy. :roll:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

i finally posted my new bettas!!!!

i ned to draw two pictures for my drawing thread.....*facepalm* i will get it done when i get the pencils and paper out of the car.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, you're a mother to a large family of bettas! I feel like I got my hands full with just one lol!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah it's alot of work and i'v been behind due to being sick and in recovery -_- but I love my bettas! ;D


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

It's all worth it in the end! lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Very true!

My friend came over today and fell IN LOVE with my newest betta heart catcher! I named him that due to him "catching my heart!" I showed her the site and got her an account!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

username?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

i must not say....i dont really want to say her username, i dont know if she would want me to or not.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

oh. btw im now over 700 posts! :BIGhappy:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

cool!

I got a desk today to put my ten gallon on! It also came with this lime green chair! I have everything set up but I haven't put them in it yet. I might post pictures of it because it is awesome!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

just changed my avatar! i changed it but then changed it agian because i dont want anyone to see that picture because im entering it in the photo of the month contest next month!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

BTW extra smiley!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

cool! how did you get those?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Secret. Not telling ANYONE. Sorry.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okayyyy. . . . .lol photobucket?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

What about this? Can you see it? 


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Not photobucket.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay. Can you see these? 


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

No.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

okay.

i posted the thread on my new little guy! poor thing.  i hope to help him get better!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Unfortunately, my dad once and for all proclaimed "NO MORE BETTAS!"


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

But you only have one right?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep. 

I discovered 2 of my classmates once had bettas! Unfortunately, they're in fishy heaven now...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Did they take good care of them? >.>


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Don't know. One said they had a 1 1/9 gal bowl though.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

lets hope they did!  when i started out i kept my boy in a one gallon unheated, unfiltered, bowl. i barely ever cleaned it! but i learned.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine's not heated, my mom refuses to spend any more money on fish! (my room temps like 75* and theres a light) Its filtered tho.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Well ask for one for Christmas!  maybe she will buy one for you?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Lets make a list of what I already KNOW i'm going to get for christmas:

a $400 bike
2 lego books
a $90 lego set
more books (my mom knows a librarian)
a RC car

I dont think she can get much more. lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

$400 dollar bike??!!! :0 wow! so you pretty much know all the things your getting. lol


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

...not all... but I do know my mom got an email from nascar superstore for a purchase confirmation!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha! Snooping? >.> <.< lol I think I'm going to get a 5 gallon hexagon for Christmas! Atleast I really hope I do!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Put a betta + apple snail in it!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

im going to put my newest betta Romeo and a nerite snail in it! my mom gave me the hexagon early!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

oh cool!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah, I can't wait to set it up, but first I have to get some gravel and a heater!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Lol i epic failed when i bought gravel there was a bag twice the size of mine and less expensive! >.<


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

today there was only one bag of the gravel I wanted and we thought it wasn't enough, but it is perfect! Just set up the hexagon! But no fish/snails in yet! 

Went shopping all day with my mom and nana! I am so tired! Sometimes I dont like shopping but I went to spend time with them. But hey, I got some things!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Is Romeo aggressive (like to the snail?)


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

(Or would he be?)


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

i dont really know...i havent had him long but i think he would be curious. i still havent put the snail in, i have so much to get done today. *facepalm*


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

I just moved! lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Were moving in the summer. My dad is in the army so we move so much. 

Going shooting with my brothers and dad! My dad is teaching me how to shoot a 22 pistol...I think...can't remember the name.. Small but I'm a bigginer.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Not really... look at my Location...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah but I leave so many friends behind. Every once in awhile I atleast get to visit them...

Shooting was very fun! I knocked down some jugs with water! I'm pretty good if I do say so myself. ;3


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm a beast with NERF guns. ;D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol my little brothers NERF guns always brake so we stopped getting them.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL. I have one that fires 10 at a time, I always use it for "special effect at my birthday party!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

that's funny. :lol: my birthday last year was horrible.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Why?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

The girls left me out. Of MY party! When we wanted to get the trampoline wet, I asked "will anyone come and help me get the water hose?" But my now frienemy said "no! Your the birthday girl you go get it!" Isn't that supposed to mean I don't get it? So I went to get it because we have a well that we hook it up to, and when I came around the house they were laughing and having fun. :/ I'm not inviting her this year because we don't really like each other, plus she is VERY immature! :-(


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

That is annoying. Nothing else to say.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It is annoying. *sigh* that's why I like this website. ^.^


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes. You meet people that are (almost) always friendly and very helpful. :-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol yeah just don't annoy people.  

Today I got a new betta! A CT, he is very shy.  also my friends horse is dying so please pray or just keep them in your thoughts.  I know how much she loves that horse, and to make matters worse, she can't even be with her due to moving far away! ;( it makes me upset for her to be upset.  ;-(


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

that is so sad.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It is. I have had a stressful day because I have been worried about how she is handling it...her horse died..;( it is horrible the pain that she is feeling! (Empathic)


----------

